# On cutting-and-pasting articles : PLEASE READ



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

When you cut-n-paste an article from another source, please be considerate of the bandwidth of other users - and of the intellectual property of those providing the original article.

By article, I mean any online content not published here including (_but not exclusive to_) news articles, bbs postings, blog posts, e-zines, rss aggregations, etc ...

To wit, ask that you consider the following factors as defined in the U.S.Copyright 'Fair Use' clause:

the purpose and character of the use, including whether such use is of a commercial nature or is for nonprofit educational purposes;
the nature of the copyrighted work;
the amount and substantiality of the portion used in relation to the copyrighted work as a whole; and
the effect of the use upon the potential market for or value of the copyrighted work.
In short, we as that you consider the following guidelines for posting information from other sources here in/on the GC:

limit cut-n-paste jobs to only the pertinent portions of the original article comprising no more than 20% or 300 words of the original article, whichever is less;
refrain from altering original content;
use the QUOTE mechanism to clearly identify the copied content;
provide a hyperlink back to the original article so complete attribution to the original work is provided;
provide the name of the content provider and/or author - feel free to hyperlink it as/per item 4 above;
use common sense; and
respect any copyright provision posted by the owner, the state, the local and/or the publisher of the content - as such restrictions supercede items 1 through 6 above.
Of course you are always encouraged to add your own commentary, comments, questions and suggestions to such posts as such entry is of course your own original content.

Thanks
MD


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

As this political season heats up, I would like to remind individuals on BOTH sides of the political aisle of our cut-n-paste policy.

So as a friendly reminder to 

please *do NOT cut and paste entire articles*, copyrighted or otherwise;
play it safe keep, limit copes to of copyrighted material down to 200 words or 10% of the original article content - whichever is less;
if it's online, quote a short snip, leave a link, those interested will surf to said article.

tanx, the 'manglement'


----------

